# Extra Props



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a spot on the trail for probably one more scene, a tunnel would be a nice atmosphere. So far I have a cemetry scene,cornstalk scene, rag room, spider scene, chucky scene, open area, and a Texas Chainsaw masacar scene. I have a 3 foot bride and groom, a flying ghost, and clown mask left over. I'm not saying I have to use all of them because what ever doesn't make it to the trail will most likely get its own scene in the front yard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A flying ghost clown performing the wedding ceremony?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> A flying ghost clown performing the wedding ceremony?


Lmao!
Hahaha.

Thpse things are too random to put together, I think.
I'm not sure what you could do with them. :/


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

You could re-create the album cover from Oingo Boingo's 'Dead Man's Party'.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

im telling you a guy camping out with a leg roast on the campfire & body parts all over might do the trick


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

but i like th cookie (hammie fromover the hedge)


----------

